

Sam's String Matching Algorithms Collection - mahmud
http://www.dcs.shef.ac.uk/~sam/stringmetrics.html

======
kyleburton
I'm talking about this kind of thing (fuzzy string matching) at the Central PA
Open Source Conference tomorrow:

    
    
      http://www.cposc.org/
    

Also have slides (keynote, ppt, pdf, and example code) here:

    
    
      http://github.com/kyleburton/fuzzy-string
    

Interesting and useful algorithms.

~~~
bsaunder
Thanks! Somehow I missed Text::Brew. Looks interesting.

I've found that scoring is a rather slow operation (relatively speaking), and
so at the very least people should consider using memoization when they score
or some other technique to reduce frequent scoring of identical terms.

------
bhseo
Great collection, I'm gonna port a bunch of those to PHP, in case anyone
cares.

